# Transom mount trolling motor mounted on bow



## jojo

I am looking to do this in spring but I don't know how to mount it. I am wondering if anyone has any input on this.
https://www.basspro.com/Pro-Controll-EZ-Mount-for-Transom-Trolling-Motors/product/10210607/-1759701


----------



## richg99

I am not real clear on exactly what your question is. 

If you use a transom mount TM on the bow, you know, I presume, that you will have to "spin the head'. I've done it on MinnKotas in the past. Once that is done, then any vertical mount will accept the clamps. Does this help? rich


----------



## jojo

richg99 said:


> I am not real clear on exactly what your question is.
> 
> If you use a transom mount TM on the bow, you know, I presume, that you will have to "spin the head'. I've done it on MinnKotas in the past. Once that is done, then any vertical mount will accept the clamps. Does this help? rich


I did know that part. I was wondering if anyone has used this mount and has any input on it. If you guys have good things to say about it I was going to pick it up.


----------



## jacob

if your planning on using a transome mount motor on the bow of your boat chances are you gonna have to swap the control handle around. its a simple fix. ive done this once before and have had no problems. as far as that mount youve posted i cant help you with.


----------



## manley09

That item looks like it would work but that's more than you need to pay. Check out this link https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=344613&p=2716077 

That's what I did on my boat and it works great. all you need is a piece of wood and you mount it to the side of the boat and you have trolling motor on the front of the boat. You need to switch the head around though obviously. Hope this works for you.


----------



## Butthead

That looks a lot better than the mount that you stick in the handle! 

If you're looking for removability, then yes, that should do the job.

I would just mount a piece of wood to the front and attach it there.

BaitCaster made a nice one:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14160


----------



## screwballl

I was looking at the other thread too and figured I would do the same thing. My main problem is the amount of space I have below the bow rail is very limited so bolting it down will be tough in my case. Of course I would need some instructions on how to turn it around.... time to do some digging.


----------



## BaitCaster

One thing I leanred was that my motor (55lb MinnKota) produces a lot of torque and twist while fishing. You need a very solid bow attachment. If you check my thread you will see the initial design, which ended up coming loose from the torque of the motor along with the bow pounding on waves, and then the considerably beefed up redesign.


----------



## Nussy

I used a 3 x 4 piece of angle for my build. There's a pic in my thread of a close up. It's the Sea Nymph build.


----------



## BaitCaster

You don't want this to happen!! - https://www.metacafe.com/watch/1938084/bill_dance_fishing_bloopers_dance_fights_trolling_motor/


----------

